# spinning



## giuliotta

His mind was in freefall, spinning out of control.


----------



## Hockey13

La (sua) testa è stata in caduta libera, girando fuori controllo.


----------



## cerchi

La sua mente era in caduta libera, ruotava senza controllo.


----------



## giuliotta

Thank you.
But are you sure that "girare" or "ruotare" is appropriate with "mente"?
I was thinking "vagava senza controllo", but I don't think it is correct.


----------



## eremicos

Hai ragione tu: secondo me è più corretto vagare.


----------



## baldpate

Ma non si usa la locuzione "fare girare la testa a qualcuno" = "to make somebody's head spin"? A me sembra un'idea simile, mentre "vagare" non sembra dare la stessa nozione di movimento rapido, in cerchi, fuori controllo.


----------



## cerchi

Infatti, _spin_ è girare .......in "cerchi" ...come me!


----------



## giuliotta

No baldpate, in questo caso il protagonista è confuso. Non si parla di un male fisico, è più che altro una sorta di abbandono e stordimento. "Far girare la testa" si usa, è vero, ma "mind" non lo tradurrei testa, e in questo contesto non mi sembra adatto.


----------



## baldpate

giuliotta,
Grazie per avermi meso in guardia riguardo a questa locuzione.  Evidentamente in passato ho interpretato male l'uso.  Faro' un po' di ricerca


----------



## giuliotta

No, baldpate. magari mi sbaglio io! Ma non mi sembrava questo il caso in cui si usa "girare la testa".


----------



## baldpate

Evidentamente, mi sono spiegato male anche io.  Non volevo dire che "girare la testa" fosse qui la frase giusta - solo che ci fosse un precedente (credevo) per l'uso di "girare" nel contesto di "mente" (almeno con "testa", usato in senso figurato di "mente").  
Ma lungi da me l'idea di insegnarti la tua madrelingua .


----------



## housecameron

La mente e i pensieri possono _ruotare/girare (_anche _vorticosamente) _in senso figurato.
Altra alternativa: _roteava fuori controllo_


----------



## M_07

Ciao.
DJ’s *spinning up* my favorite song.

Cosa vuol dire?

Il DJ sta (spinning up) la mia canzone preferita.


----------



## kc1005

Come dire "The fan is spinning"?  Ho un ventilatore sul soffito e quando l'accendo, gira?  Io volevo dire a mia figlia, "Guarda, il ventilatore (si) sta girando"?
Credo di avere il verbo corretto ma non sono sicura se devo usare "si" o no.  
Grazie!


----------



## Blackman

kc1005 said:


> Come dire "The fan is spinning"? Ho un ventilatore sul soffito e quando l'accendo, gira? Io volevo dire a mia figlia, "Guarda, il ventilatore (si) sta girando"?
> Credo di avere il verbo corretto ma non sono sicura se devo usare "si" o no.
> Grazie!


 
Ciao Kc,

_Guarda, il ventilatore sta girando/gira_ is perfect.

However, given your context I can suggest a couple of option more:

_Guarda come gira_ ( il ventilatore ).
_Guarda_...( pointing your finger at it )..._gira!_


----------



## kc1005

Grazie, ma adesso sono un po' confusa perche' sempre pensavo che se era un oggetto e non una persona che faceva l'azione, si usasse la "si".  Per esempio, un'amica mia italiana mi aveva detto che si direbbe "Si è spenta" per dire "It shut off" riferendosi alla televisione o la musica.  Ecco perche' pensavo che si usasse la "si" in questo esempio.  O forse mi sbaglio con "si è spenta"??


----------



## kc1005

Ciao.  Mia figlia mi ha chiesto "Cos'e'" mentre indicava la lavatrice quando girava i vestiti" e volevo dirle "That's the washing machine spinning the clothes" ma non lo so se "girare" sia corretto.  Dovrei dire "Questa e' la lavatrice girando i vestiti"?  Grazie.


----------



## Blackman

You can either translate it literally or invert it:

_E' la lavatrice che fa girare i vestiti.
Sono i vestiti che girano dentro la lavatrice.

_


kc1005 said:


> Ciao. Mia figlia mi ha chiesto "Cos'e'" mentre indicava la lavatrice quando girava i vestiti" e volevo dirle "That's the washing machine spinning the clothes" ma non lo so se "girare" sia corretto. Dovrei dire "Questa e' la lavatrice girando i vestiti"? Grazie.


----------



## Memimao

Spin = Centrifugare

E' la lavatrice che centrifuga il bucato

My try


----------



## london calling

Or "la lavatrice sta centrifugando", as we say at home  (must be shorthand!)


----------



## Blackman

Perché allora non _è la centrifuga, bellezza!..._


----------



## Memimao

Blackman said:


> Perché allora non _è la centrifuga, bellezza!..._



Una volta erano elettrodomestici separati (anche twin tub). Oggi sono lavatrici/centrifughe ma è lungo a dirsi


----------



## Blackman

Certo, ciò che intendevo dire è che KC parla a una bambina...poteva benissimo trattarsi della fase di lavaggio o di risciacquo, nel qual caso la lavatrice non _centrifuga_ i panni,_ li fa girare _in un linguaggio semplice e generico adatto a un bambino...


Memimao said:


> Una volta erano elettrodomestici separati (anche twin tub). Oggi sono lavatrici/centrifughe ma è lungo a dirsi


----------



## Memimao

Blackman said:


> Certo, ciò che intendevo dire è che KC parla a una bambina...poteva benissimo trattarsi della fase di lavaggio o di risciacquo, nel qual caso la lavatrice non _centrifuga_ i panni,_ li fa girare _in un linguaggio adatto a un bambino...



I am pretty certain that a native speaker would use "spinning" (girare velocemente) only for the _centrifuga_ phase. Other phases would be soaking (ammollo)  tumbling (lento girare) etc.


----------



## Blackman

Provo a spiegarmi meglio: dubito che KC volesse indicare alla figlia la fase di lavaggio corretta. In definitiva la lavatrice non fa altro che _spin_ in tutte le sue fasi, per cui si tratta solo di rispondere alla meraviglia di un bambino che vede 'sta cosa che gira, spiegandogli in maniera grammaticalmente corretta _chi gira _e _chi fa girare_, tutto qui.


Memimao said:


> I am pretty certain that a native speaker would use "spinning" (girare velocemente) only for the _centrifuga_ phase. Other phases would be soaking (ammollo) tumbling (lento girare) etc.


----------



## Memimao

In realtà la lavatrice "spins" (rotea *velocemente*) soltanto nella phase di centrifugazione. 

Ma KC potrà chiarire


----------



## Teerex51

Memimao said:


> In realtà la lavatrice "spins" (rotea *velocemente*)



Questa immagine della lavatrice che _rotea _è piuttosto inquietante  Mi pare di vedere un condor elettromeccanico carico di biancheria intrisa d'acqua che compie lente volute nel cielo. 

La mia di lavatrice gira e basta.

Roteare ( v.intr.) Volgersi più volte in senso circolare; freq.con specificazione locativa: _il falco roteava nel cielo. [courtesy of Sabatini-Coletti]_


----------



## Memimao

Teerex51 said:


> Questa immagine della lavatrice che _rotea _è piuttosto inquietante  Mi pare di vedere un condor elettromeccanico carico di biancheria intrisa d'acqua che compie lente volute nel cielo.
> 
> La mia di lavatrice gira e basta.
> 
> Roteare ( v.intr.) Volgersi più volte in senso circolare; freq.con specificazione locativa: _il falco roteava nel cielo. [courtesy of Sabatini-Coletti]_



OK. Il *tamburo* della lavatrice...

Ma che pedante...!


----------



## Teerex51

Same thing, the Italian verb is wrong...I actually thought you might want to know.  Girare  ruotare  roteare  _ Geddit? _


----------



## Blackman

La mia invece sta ferma, gira solo il *cestello*...


Memimao said:


> OK. Il *tamburo* della lavatrice...
> 
> Ma che pedante...!


----------



## Memimao

Blackman said:


> La mia invece sta ferma, gira solo il *cestello*...



Giusto


----------



## kc1005

Blackman said:


> Provo a spiegarmi meglio: dubito che KC volesse indicare alla figlia la fase di lavaggio corretta. In definitiva la lavatrice non fa altro che _spin_ in tutte le sue fasi, per cui si tratta solo di rispondere alla meraviglia di un bambino che vede 'sta cosa che gira, spiegandogli in maniera grammaticalmente corretta _chi gira _e _chi fa girare_, tutto qui.


Si', questo e' perfetto e basta per cio' che voglio dire a mia figlia...ha soltanto due anni!    Grazie, pero', per gli altri suggerimenti.  Anche se non li uso adesso, forse ne avro' bisogno nel futuro...


----------

